# Stock No. 40-131 Bench Dog Question



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello again Lumber Jocks, First let me thank you for my answer.
I am building a "Ultimate Router Table" for my shop.
I want to put a T-Track That has 2 slots side by side as one piece (See the photo)








The problem is I can not seem to find anywhere that says how long it is.
I assume its 40"? but I don't know.
The other thing is I need one 48" so I can have it run from end to end of the table (see photo)

Does any one have one of these T-Tracks?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I don't have that type of a track Sandhill, however, it's been my observation
that tracks are sold in foot increments.

Make sure you don't have to purchase proprietary track hardware for the tracks.

Grinding down 1/4 inch bolts gets old quick.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are the specs it would seem to handle any type of T-Bolt or feather board and miter.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Incra, Incremental Tools.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

@ksSlim- They do not carry the one I am looking for and they are to short from what I see in there catalog.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Peachtree has this in both 36" and 48" lengths. This page about 1/4 the way down the page…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good call Herb
I like these for the center point as well.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/ttrackproducts.htm


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks HerbC I just order the 48" MITER/MINI T TRACK & 96" MINI-T-TRACK the 96" will give me an extra five feet for another project.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Boy, that's one serious router table you're building…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

"Ultimate Router Table"


----------

